# Today Over 3.5 goals predictions



## LoveBet (Dec 2, 2020)

Greetings,

Today Over 3.5 goals predictions: ( Ill update more )

*Olimpik Sarajevo - Mladost DK* *( 4.00 odd )*

*Rabotnicki - Pelister* *( 3.80 odd )*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 2, 2020)

Zvezda Moscow - HC Yugra  | Tip: Over 6,5 ( 4.80 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 2, 2020)

*Luzern - Sion* Over 3,5 ( 3.50 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 3, 2020)

- %4 so far


----------

